# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung i9003, Samsung m820 supported

## mohamed73

*28.10.2011 - RIFF JTAG Updates* 
Whats new :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
To download and install updates, please close all running applications  and press "Check for Updates" button in RIFF JTAG Manager. 
Carefully read resurrection manual for i9003 to avoid  frustration !   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Galaxy RulerZZZZZZZ

----------

